# Chapel Hill or Durham, NC?



## bzeller (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey there,

Anyone know of a group or interested in starting one in the western Triangle area? I live in Chapel Hill and know two other Chapel Hillians looking for a group.  We're all three new graduate students in the area.

Reply to forum or via email.

Ben
bzeller@garbage.unc.edu
To email me, take the garbage out first.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 23, 2002)

Hey, bzeller.  If you're still looking for a player, I might be interested — I'm a grad student at UNC, too.  I'll drop you a line over e-mail and we can talk it out.  

Best,
tKL


----------

